
UK’s ten warmest years all occurred since 2002 - edmorley
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-49167797
======
kensai
I really hope they don't blame the EU for that as well! :p

~~~
NeedMoreTea
The Mail and Sun will have a damn good try.

------
IshKebab
I hate how now whenever it is hot people on the news are like "so, weatherman,
is this due to global warming?" and they always say something evasive-sounding
like "well climate change is going to make extreme events like these more
likely so we can't say for sure blah blah blah".

Of course it is! Ugh. Don't beat about the bush. Saying "we can't be sure"
just lets people ignore it.

------
nefitty
I stopped eating meat to do a small part to help. It's also conveniently
ethical.

~~~
mikekchar
I want to congratulate you for trying. It's important and while many people
will rightly say that it's not anywhere near enough, you have to start
somewhere!

However, I just want to caution you. My wife unplugs all the electrical
appliances when we aren't using them so that the led indicators don't waste
electricity. Then she drives 40 km a day. I can't quite get her to understand
that the amount of energy she's saving from those led indicators is absolutely
and completely inconsequential compared to her car. The problem is Al Gore
said it in a famous documentary, and some other person told a friend of my
wife, who told my wife and my wife really trusts her friend. Nobody in that
chain has a clue what a watt hour is or how many they use in a day or what
they use them for. But they have satisfied the minimum requirement for being
"eco" according to somebody's recounting of somebody's recollection of
somebody's movie watching and that's all that matters for them. I'm slowly
educating my wife, but it's really hard work.

Don't fall prey to that kind of thinking. It's going to take real effort to
figure out how each of us can reduce our energy consumption to a point where
we aren't causing a problem. Nobody is going to be able to give you a quick
fix -- it's going to be one thing after another after another after another
and you are absolutely going to get sick of it before it is done. Starting
with the meat is great. You have to start somewhere. Just don't stop there.

~~~
dTal
Also, assuming reasonable values for the weight of your wife and the power
draw of your appliance LEDs, if she has to bend down to unplug an appliance
she burns through an appreciable fraction of the power savings. For example,
if she's 50 kilos above the waist, and the appliance LED draws 50 milliwatts,
then the energy she burns straightening up after bending down 1 meter is
equivalent to nearly 3 hours of leaving it on:

(50 kilograms ⋅ 9.81 (m/s^2) ⋅ 1 meter) / 50 mW = 2.725 hours

Of course, your wife doesn't run on pure electricity - the energy she expends
probably took a very inefficient route to get to her. On the other hand,
depending on what she eats and where you live, agriculture may still be a
greener form of energy than wall current. If she's vegan and your power comes
from coal, it might be worth it; if she eats beef and your power is
hydroelectric, it definitely isn't.

Easy solution: install switches at waist height. But be sure to factor in all
that extra resistance from the longer power wires!

~~~
jobigoud
Almost everyone has a few Kg to loose these days, so that's a win-win :-)

------
tiles
Get used to hearing this.

------
presidente20
So the earth is 4.5 billion years old and the BBC think 135 years is a
suitable sample size?

